# Needs new Signature



## JPdensetsu (Nov 15, 2008)

So... It's time for another signature with an avatar, the subject is MOTHER 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've a few sources that you can use for making my signature and Avatar, with as always, my nickname on it.

http://starmen.net/mother3/characters/
http://www.spriters-resource.com/nintendo/mother/mother3/

You're free how to make it, but use no monsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you... 
(I've already asked but some sigs are too...)


----------



## JPH (Nov 15, 2008)

i work rly hard hope u like!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 15, 2008)

That's not funny.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> That's not funny.



Yes it is.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 15, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 15, 2008)

jph was being serious.
you're all hurting his feelings


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 15, 2008)

JPH can make beautiful signatures (but not for me, I think), but this posts are for the edge of the forum.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 15, 2008)

Alright, here's what I did! Of course all of the sprites were obtained from The Spriters Resource!

Icon:





Sig:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, It's better than that one of JPH. I'll use it on ndss and sometimes here


----------



## cosmo2389 (Nov 15, 2008)

Alright, glad I could help!


----------



## Gian (Nov 15, 2008)

Crap, you PM'ed me about it, but I forgot.
I'll work on em.


----------



## ShigeruTR (Nov 15, 2008)

Hope u like it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 15, 2008)

ShigeruTR said:
			
		

> Hope u like it.


It's all right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only thing is: More characters and my name is *DieForIt*. 
Thanks anyway that you'll do it. I was thinking about, the logo of mother 3 with all persons on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or around it)


----------



## JPH (Nov 15, 2008)

Beggars cannot be choosers, DieForIt.

That signature looks absolutely awesome - you should be grateful he took the time to make it.

BTW, I'm sorry you don't like the one I made you :'(


----------



## Gian (Nov 16, 2008)

D:!
Didn't know this would take this long.









13.25 KB and 39.79 KB. Hope you like em!
Btw, you should use the request threads next time.
And sorry I had to use the monsters, I tried it w/o them, it looked empty.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 16, 2008)

Gian, those are brilliant!


----------



## Gian (Nov 16, 2008)

(: Thank you!
Especially coming from Awdofgum!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 16, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> (: Thank you!
> Especially coming from Awdofgum!


Thanks, you're the best


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 16, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> (: Thank you!
> Especially coming from Awdofgum!


Thanks, you're the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oops, GBAtemp is Slow...


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm stealing that smiley face


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

gian die for it's sig is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NEED ONE


----------



## Chri5 (Nov 19, 2008)

you guys have a very ds oriented style


----------

